
The feminist failure of “Silence of the Lambs” - k__
http://qz.com/615568/the-feminist-failure-of-silence-of-the-lambs/
======
slang800
> [Lecter] calls [Clarice] at the end of the movie, relaxed, content and ready
> to murder (and eat) his psychiatrist. He promises her that she’s safe from
> him and hangs up to follow his prey, while Clarice remains on the phone,
> repeating his name. The movie gives Lecter the last word...

> [Clarice is] a reminder of just how timid mainstream film can be. In
> exploitation slasher films, at least the Final Girl gets to kill or castrate
> the bad guys.

So, let me get this straight - Silence of the Lambs isn't "feminist enough"
because Lecter survives? Even though Clarice _does_ kill Buffalo Bill and
rescue the Senator's daughter?

The entire premise of this analysis is absurd because Clarice isn't meant to
be invincible. Silence of the Lambs is a scary movie, so it needs characters
to be vulnerable... Characters that are afraid when a sociopathic killer
escapes, knows where they are, and calls them. Also, it would be rather hard
to write the sequel "Hannibal" if Lecter doesn't escape.

